# Pics of nice Bikes (Bodensee->KN,FN,RV.SIG usw.)



## Tundra HT (16. Mai 2008)

Also hier darf eigentlich alles rein, was aus dem Bike Sektor kommt.
XC,Tour,DH,Street,Dirt usw.
Ist ein versuch nette Bikes aus der näheren Umgebung abgelichtet zu sehen.
Also ich fang dann wohl mal an.
Meine Teile:






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Bin gespannt was von euch so kommt!


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Mai 2008)

Warum nicht?!

Ich mach mal Bilder. Hehe, werden ein paar sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-igel (17. Mai 2008)

neu in KN:


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Mai 2008)




----------



## $tealth (17. Mai 2008)

ich weis ich weis..der lenker und vb..altes Foto


----------



## Tundra HT (17. Mai 2008)

@stealth
Aber der Rest ist doch very nice!


----------



## $tealth (17. Mai 2008)

Danke^^
Ja find ich auch--
@fab; hast des Bild in US und A gemacht?


----------



## styler91 (17. Mai 2008)

Ziemlich Fresh hier? Find ich ne coole sache,

@Jochen Dc: kommst du nicht aus weingarten? Echt ein feines M3! 

$tealth: Norco noch nich verkauft?  Wir müssen mal fahren gehen wenn du wieder fitt bist


----------



## $tealth (18. Mai 2008)

ich kriegs nicht los^^
haftet an mir wie ne klette..aber is vielleicht auch ein Zeichen--ich solls nicht verkaufen?!

hm jetzt kauf ich mir demnächst erstmal ein Auto...Chrysler Voyager oder so..mit gas/Benzin..hab da was günstiges gefunden..


----------



## styler91 (18. Mai 2008)

ich würde es an deiner Stelle auch nich verkaufen!

cheers


----------



## wildcat_1968 (18. Mai 2008)

ok, vielleicht nichts spektakuläres, aber trotzdem meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (18. Mai 2008)

@Wildcat
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Liteville Rahmen einer der schönsten
AM-Fully Rahmen. Looks like a Hardtail !


----------



## styler91 (18. Mai 2008)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> ok, vielleicht nichts spektakuläres, aber trotzdem meins...




Ich find sehr sehr geil 

cheers


----------



## wildcat_1968 (18. Mai 2008)

ja, das LV fährt wirklich super. Bei dem Teil ist es klar dass in 99% aller Fälle der Fahrer das schwächste Glied in der Kette ist (zumindest wenn ich draufsitzt...). Ich nutze das Bike hauptsächlich für Touren und ein paar Marathons und hatte bislang keinerlei Probleme damit.


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Mai 2008)

styler91 schrieb:


> @Jochen Dc: kommst du nicht aus weingarten? Echt ein feines M3!


jepp in aus wgt...danke fürs kompliment


----------



## styler91 (18. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> jepp in aus wgt...danke fürs kompliment



Kann es sein, das du was mit dem FAhrbereit shop zu tun hast? ^^

Chris


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Mai 2008)

ja sind buddy's von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styler91 (19. Mai 2008)

Stefan heißt doch einer von denen? ^^ Dann kann es sein das wir schon mal die "Ehre" miteinander hatten 

Cheers


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Mai 2008)

einer heißt so, ja, den kenne ich auch. wie ist euer name werter radfahrer?


----------



## Karambanana (21. Mai 2008)

Obs "nice" ist, muss bekanntlich jeder für sich entscheiden, aber immerhin haben die Bilder ja einen direkten Bodensee-Bezug.  










Ciao
Seehas


----------



## styler91 (21. Mai 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> einer heißt so, ja, den kenne ich auch. wie ist euer name werter radfahrer?



Christian  Ich hab bei euch im Winter ein Grünes MAloja Jersey gekauft (wenn fahrbereit für den Laden steht^^) Ich war mit dem Freund meiner Schwester bei euch, der ging mit dem Steffan in die Berufschule 

Cheers


----------



## Tundra HT (21. Mai 2008)

@stailer91
Wo sind denn deine Pics?! Nich so viel blabla!
Noch mal was vom See





[/URL][/IMG]
Gruß Jan


----------



## $tealth (21. Mai 2008)

Holy shit 
Wieviel wiegt das? 7 kilo?


----------



## styler91 (21. Mai 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @stailer91
> Wo sind denn deine Pics?! Nich so viel blabla!....



Jaja  
Das fahrrad is ja mal übel.....  
echt geiles Fahrrad


----------



## Tundra HT (21. Mai 2008)

@$tealth
Leider net, versteht sich eher als Showbike, liegt etwas über 10kg.
Schwere Laufräder (Felgen haben nen Alukern), Carbon Rahmen auch nicht wirklich leicht. Reifen---> Sauschwer!
@styler91
Joaahh! So muß das hier weitergehen! Macht Laune das Gambler, oder?!


----------



## styler91 (22. Mai 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Joaahh! So muß das hier weitergehen! Macht Laune das Gambler, oder?!



ja, so kann man das ausdrücken  Ne macht echt spaß das Gerät!

cheers


----------



## pisskopp (26. Mai 2008)

hats ja noch nicht gefahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styler91 (27. Mai 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> hats ja noch nicht gefahren..



Woher willst du das wissen?


----------



## homerjay (27. Mai 2008)

@Tundra: Was sind denn das für krasse Reifen?


----------



## Tundra HT (27. Mai 2008)

@homerjay
Die Reifen nennen sich Sweetskinz, guckst du!

http://picture.yatego.com/images/44d8ae90390885.6/1767_0.jpg


----------



## MTB Pat (18. Juli 2008)

Hier meins:


----------



## styler91 (18. Juli 2008)




----------



## $tealth (18. Juli 2008)

sach ma-wo wohnst denn du?
kennst du einen der ein Ghost Fr Northshore fährt? Das weiße 2008er?
Mir is hier in Wangen heut einer übern weg gelaufen bzw. gefahren.


----------



## styler91 (18. Juli 2008)

Ne ich kenn aber "vom sehen" einen der ein weiße 07er hat. Ich komme aus "20 km von dir richung Kempten" 

Warum fragst du, ob ich ihn kenne?


----------



## $tealth (18. Juli 2008)

keine ahnung-weil ich den nicht kenne..was mich wundert.


----------



## styler91 (18. Juli 2008)

ja der is dir in wangen über denn weg geloffen?

Und wie soll ich den als Isnyer dann kennen? 

Ne aus wangen kenn ich nur einen und halt die Jungs aus Achberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (18. Juli 2008)

die aus achberg 
sebi und co 
aber Frank Schneider kennst du?
Der wohnt in Deuchelried.


----------



## styler91 (18. Juli 2008)

Ja genau der sebi^^

ne den Frank kenn ich nich. Aber den Guido der in Ratzenried gewohnt hat kenne ich


----------



## $tealth (18. Juli 2008)

wer kennst den nicht^^
alles machbar Herr Nachbar


----------



## styler91 (18. Juli 2008)

Sehr cool!

Aber war mir bis her unbekannt, da gibts noch einen der für Continental fährt der auch hier in der Umgebung wohnt!


----------



## $tealth (18. Juli 2008)

ahja


----------



## HELLNAGEL (18. Juli 2008)

Hm.... falls ich mal dran denke nach dem putzen, das ich Fotos von meinen Rädern mach, mach ich mal mit beim posen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (18. Juli 2008)

was ist los?


----------



## styler91 (18. Juli 2008)

meinst du mich oder HELLNAGEL?


----------



## $tealth (18. Juli 2008)

helllnagel


----------



## styler91 (18. Juli 2008)

HELLNAGEL schrieb:


> Hm.... falls ich mal dran denke nach dem putzen, das ich Fotos von meinen Rädern mach, mach ich mal mit beim posen





wenn er nicht vergisst nach dem Putzen seiner bikes Ein foto zu machen, stellt er sie hier gerne rein.


----------



## HELLNAGEL (19. Juli 2008)

styler91 schrieb:


> wenn er nicht vergisst nach dem Putzen seiner bikes Ein foto zu machen, stellt er sie hier gerne rein.



So schauts aus


----------



## boemez (28. Juli 2008)

Naja was soll ich sagen, bin halt Scott fan


----------



## Tundra HT (28. Juli 2008)

Kopf hoch, ist ja nicht schlimm!


----------



## styler91 (28. Juli 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Kopf hoch, ist ja nicht schlimm!



?

boemez. Ich glaube wir haben uns schon mal geshen? In Bad Hindelang ?

greetz


----------



## boemez (29. Juli 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Kopf hoch, ist ja nicht schlimm!



Jo find ich auch 

Serz Styler,

glaub nicht, weil ich da noch nicht war. Aber vieleicht in naher Zukunft mal .

grüsse boemez


----------



## styler91 (29. Juli 2008)

Ohh dann habe ich mich wohl vertan .....  

jo kannst ja sagen wenn mal da bist 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boemez (30. Juli 2008)

Jo gerne, werde kucken wann mein Bikekumpel mal von seiner alten runterkommt .

gruss


----------



## styler91 (30. Juli 2008)

boemez schrieb:


> Jo gerne, werde kucken wann mein Bikekumpel mal von seiner alten runterkommt .
> 
> gruss



xD

Diesen weekend bin ich am Bodensee und im Ogau, vill nächstes....


----------



## boemez (31. Juli 2008)

Dann mal viel Spass .
Können ja next we mal ins Auge fassen.

gruss boemez


----------



## styler91 (5. August 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=127011

Klar können wir das, nur bin ich leider noch auf meine eltern oder Kumpells angewiesen  Also muss ich mich nach denen richten.
Aber ich schreibe dir ne Pm.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. August 2008)

hier mal alle meine babes


----------



## styler91 (5. August 2008)

sehr geil! vorallem das GT!


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. August 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> die aus achberg
> sebi und co
> aber Frank Schneider kennst du?
> Der wohnt in Deuchelried.



mittlerweile 'wohnte' ist richtig...

@styler thx !


----------



## frireida (6. August 2008)

wen meinst du sebi+co oder schneidi?


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. August 2008)

Schneidi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (26. August 2008)

ja stümmt der is wieder wech


----------



## Gign (7. September 2008)

trotzdem ccol


----------



## Jobo21 (3. Oktober 2008)

Guggus,
hab den Fred jetzt erst gesehen.
Dann muss ich doch auch mal meine zwei zeigen.

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 2009





Specialized S-works HT Selbstaufbau





Gruss Frank


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (3. Oktober 2008)

SchÃ¶n dein Stumpjumper 2009er.Ich hab mir nach kurzer Ãberlegung doch das 2008er hier bei meinem HaushÃ¤ndler www.bikx.com  fÃ¼r satte 400.-â¬ Billiger.
An deinem ist doch ne 32er Talas,gell?
die Nobbys,sind das 2,4er ?


----------



## Jobo21 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ahoi,
nö,es ist ne Fox 120 RL, keine Talas.
Die nobbys sind 2,25. 

Gruss Frank


----------



## wildcat_1968 (3. Oktober 2008)

mein 301 hat ein Geschwisterchen bekommen:







für Marathons etc. wurde das 301 einfach zu schwer
und ein Hardtail hat mir sowieso noch gefehlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (3. Oktober 2008)

man o mann.Schwalbe verdient sich dumm und dämlich mit den Nobbys 
Die beherschen dem Reifenmarkt.


----------



## Robsen (3. Oktober 2008)

Aloha,

haben sich ja ein paar nette räder hier angesammelt. Da muss ich meine doch auch noch posten.

Das alte rad:






Mein aktuelles Partymobil:






Und das ganze noch im einsatz:


----------



## styler91 (3. Oktober 2008)

DU kommst aus RV?


----------



## Robsen (3. Oktober 2008)

Jep.


[YT=]"<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w8iGnYXgznE&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w8iGnYXgznE&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>"][/YT]


----------



## styler91 (3. Oktober 2008)

gibets den fahrbereit noch? Ih geh in RAvensburg zur schule und dann würd ich da mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Gign (4. Oktober 2008)

@Robson Was ist das für ein Rahmen?? Die Farbe ist echt cool


----------



## pongi (5. Oktober 2008)

ist ein Speci SX TRail


----------



## simplesaiman (5. Oktober 2008)

hab den fred eben erst entdeckt....


----------



## daschwob (7. Oktober 2008)

@Robsen

sieht nach Ogau aus, oderwieoderwat!?


----------



## Gign (7. Oktober 2008)

lackierung extra gemacht oder ab werk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (7. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

die ersten 2 Bilder sind aus meinem KreativArbeitsPokerZimmer. Das dritte entstand in Oberammergau. Sehr Sehr nette Strecke die es da gibt. Vorallem gibts jetzt auch eine neue.

@Gign: Lackierung is so ab werk. Und Geil


----------



## boemez (8. Oktober 2008)

Ey nettes Morewood, die bauen echt mal schöne Rahmen .


----------



## LakeRider (8. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit, isch hätte da auch noch eines!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336522


----------



## LakeRider (8. Oktober 2008)

damit!


----------



## Pilatus (29. Dezember 2008)

um den Thread mal aus der Versenkung zu holen, hier mal mein einziges fahrbares im Moment:
Alutech "irgendwas"


----------



## $tealth (29. Dezember 2008)

was isn mitm commencal?


----------



## styler91 (30. Dezember 2008)

LakeRider schrieb:


> damit!



Du bist mal vor mir gefahren von Ravensburg richtung Wangen und dann auf die Autobahn, mit nem VW Bus T4 kann das sein?


----------



## youmüsli (31. Dezember 2008)

Also das is meins...


----------



## LakeRider (2. Januar 2009)

@styler91,
no ich glaub nicht -> ich hab kein T4 Bus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (2. Januar 2009)

LakeRider schrieb:


> damit!




Wo ist das?


----------



## boemez (3. Januar 2009)

Da ja nun Winter is und ich viel Zeit habe hat mein Nitrous neue Mavic Felgen bekommen, die hab ich selbst lackiert ....... finde ist ganz ok geworden 






waaaaaaaannn is wieder Sommer !?

@youmüsli ..... da hast da doch nicht etwa ne Klingel an deinem Trek 

Grüsse boemez


----------



## Oettinger (3. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch dabei...




@LakeRider
würd mich auch interessieren, wo die Location ist 

Gruß


----------



## LakeRider (4. Januar 2009)

Mooogääään, der Drop steht im Bikepark Oberammergau!


----------



## youmüsli (4. Januar 2009)

die klingel an meim dreck habch auch wieder abgebaut...

des bild habch direkt nachm kauf gemacht..und da meine mum beim kauf dabei war hat sie auf ner klingel bestanden xD
hab jetzt mit bissle weihnachtsgeld die restlichen teile für ne xt-gruppe bestellt, nächste woche kommen die dann dran.


----------



## TFR (4. Januar 2009)

Namd,

Hier mal n Bild von meinem SX - Trail... 






Grüßle
Dome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mucki (4. Januar 2009)

Hier mal die Räder, die Hauptsächlich in Betrieb sind:


----------



## Oettinger (4. Januar 2009)

@Mucki
schönes Argon 
was ist denn das für ne Größe?


----------



## Tundra HT (4. Januar 2009)

@Mucki
Schöner Fuhrpark, ist das Surly Fixed?


----------



## Pilatus (5. Januar 2009)

na da legt jemand vor. Schöne Sammlung


----------



## Mucki (5. Januar 2009)

Danke danke 

@ Oettinger

Das Argon FR ist Größe XL

Ist Dein Helius nicht auch ein FR? Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schickes Gerät!!!

@Tundra HT

Das Surly ist sowohl Fixed als auch Freewheel fahrbar. Aber in der Regel fahre ich es mit Freilauf... ist hier in der Gegend einfach entspannter, weil die Reifen dermaßen Grip haben, dass Skidden ziemlich tricky ist.

@ Pilatus
Vielen Dank. Die anderen Bikes hier sind allerdings auch keineswegs zu verachten ;-)


----------



## Tundra HT (4. Februar 2009)

So, meine Bikes sind überarbeitet worden.

Tundra1 hat jetzt XTR Parts bekommen und die Laufräder wurden durch die DT Revolution Speichen von 1540gr auf 1396gr abgespeckt. Das Bike wiegt jetzt schlanke 9,28kg.



Und Tundra2 hat eine Keil Carbon Gabel bekommen, DT240s/4.1 Laufräder, Windcutter Disc´s und die XT Komponenten vom anderen Bike. Hat jetzt 9,75kg.



Gruß Jan


----------



## lupolupp (7. Februar 2009)




----------



## styler91 (8. Februar 2009)

Sehr schönes Votec


----------



## Robsen (24. März 2009)

Es hat lange gedauert, en halbes Jahr, aber jetzt hab ich was neues zu posten:





und noch das vom kollege


----------



## youmüsli (24. März 2009)

kann des sein, dass des obere beim zweirad wagenknecht in konstanz gekauft wurde???

wenn ja bin ich des auch schonmal ne kleine runde probe gefahren im hinterhof 


gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (24. März 2009)

Ne, das kommt aus Weingarten aus dem Bike Studio. Mit dem bist eher nicht gefahren. Hab es selber aus dem Karton gepackt, aufgebaut und seither nicht mehr aus den Augen gelassen


----------



## weemanth (19. April 2009)

hier auch was schönes^^....


----------



## Lörr (20. April 2009)

so, ich bin mal so frei und poste doch glatt, frech wie ich bin, mein Rad hier


----------



## Tundra HT (20. April 2009)

@Lörr
Schön und gelb!
Warum hab ich das noch nie durch Neufrach rollen sehn??
War das mal dein Baumhaus?!
Gruß Jan


----------



## Lörr (20. April 2009)

Baumhaus? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof 
Naja, wenn man das Rad in Neufrach sieht, dann nur wenn ich s Putze, zu nem Kumpel fahre oder durch Neufrach fahr um zum Gehrenberg zu kommen^^


----------



## 2und4zig (20. April 2009)

Will auch! 






Neue, schwerere Bremsen sind unterwegs.


----------



## LakeRider (3. Mai 2009)

hier mal noch mein Dreck-Frahrrad


----------



## 54mm (3. Mai 2009)

wo fahrt ihre die Großkaliber denn aus hier in der Gegend? Ich fühl mich ja mit dem Trance mit 130mm schon grenzwertig überdimensioniert


----------



## weemanth (3. Mai 2009)

54mm schrieb:


> wo fahrt ihre die Großkaliber denn aus hier in der Gegend? Ich fühl mich ja mit dem Trance mit 130mm schon grenzwertig überdimensioniert



 130mm und überdimensioniert...man kann doch nie genug davon haben

hier mal ein bild von meinem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 54mm (3. Mai 2009)

Im Prinzip ja, aber die Trails im Umkreis die ich kenne fordern einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## pongi (4. Mai 2009)

Aslo wenn du auf dem Schienerberg unterwegs bist, bist du mit 130mm sicher ganz gut bedient. Abseits der Waldautobahn zumindest.

Aber ich weiß was du meinst. War letztens mit eine paar Bikern unterwegs die hauptsächlich auf Waldwegen fahren, da hatte ich das Gefühl etwas schief angeschaut zu werden mit meinen 140/150mm


----------



## Asatru (4. Mai 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen, gestern erst dort unterwegs gewesen und jede menge Spaß gehabt.

Der DH/FR Pfad runter nach Hemmishofen müsste genau dein Ding sein.


----------



## pongi (5. Mai 2009)

ist das der trail von dieser komischen "hütte" runter auf die schweizer seite?


----------



## Asatru (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du die Hütte am Forstweg meinst ja. Dort geht ein Trail auf die Schweizer Seite. 

Dort haben se auch kräftig Rampen usw.. gebaut.


----------



## weemanth (5. Mai 2009)

Asatru schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Hütte am Forstweg meinst ja. Dort geht ein Trail auf die Schweizer Seite.
> 
> Dort haben se auch kräftig Rampen usw.. gebaut.


kann das sein dass du den hohen klingen meinst oder hats am schienerberg auch paar "rampen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (6. Mai 2009)

weemanth schrieb:


> kann das sein dass du den hohen klingen meinst oder hats am schienerberg auch paar "rampen"




Wenn ich mir das so auf der Karte anschaue, kann es sehr gut sein das ich Hohenklingen meine.


----------



## weemanth (6. Mai 2009)

Asatru schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so auf der Karte anschaue, kann es sehr gut sein das ich Hohenklingen meine.



ja da hats paar geile sachen^^!!


----------



## $tealth (7. Mai 2009)

offtopic aber wichtig:


$tealth schrieb:


> ich weis dass über mein Radel schon kontrovers diskutiert wurde..daran war in der Regel der unpassende lenker schuld
> hier trotzdem nochmal ein Bild davon..mit dem Hinweis dass ich das Bike und fast alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände die ich dafür besitze leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verkaufen werde (muss).
> Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch gerne über Pm oder email bei mir melden!
> Das Bike wird entweder gesamt zu einem bis zum Wochenende feststehenden Preis und/oder in Einzelteilen zu erwerben sein.. Am Freitag/Samstag gibts dazu mehr Infos!
> ...



schickes p-steel übrigens da oben!


----------



## DerRider94 (9. Mai 2009)

TFR schrieb:


> Namd,
> 
> Hier mal n Bild von meinem SX - Trail...
> 
> ...



geiles bike. ich hab die pedale auch nur in schwarz rot gold^^


----------



## iron-igor (9. Mai 2009)

Hier mein neuer Hornträger !!


----------



## Asatru (17. Mai 2009)

weemanth schrieb:


> ja da hats paar geile sachen^^!!



Es gibt dort eine neue Rampe mitten im Weg und die ist auch mit einem Hardtail fahrbar. War spaßig.


----------



## weemanth (19. Mai 2009)

muss jetzt auch mal wieder an hohenklingen aber nächste woche gehts erst mal ne woche nach spanien


----------



## cybershot999 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein ganzer Stolz!


----------



## Moritz R. (3. Juli 2009)

Das ist mein neues... 
könnt auch gerne mal mein fotoalbum durchstöbern... paar schöne pics aus der gegend dabei! 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/58792


----------



## LakeRider (28. September 2009)

So hier mal mein neues Spaßgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (28. September 2009)

sehr geil...wie lief es damit in hindelang ? oder ogau ? wo wart ihr jetzt ?


----------



## LakeRider (28. September 2009)

War'n in O'gau. Lief sehr genehm. Geniales handling auf dem Trail und auf dem North-Shore einfach FETT!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. September 2009)

dann fährt es sich ja so wie es aussieht...not bad not bad  viel spaß mit dem geschoß


----------



## Tundra HT (28. September 2009)

Hi Leutz,
nach den Enduros, Trailbikes und den Freeridern mal wieder was für die XC-Fraktion.
Leichte Updates bei meiner Bikeflotte.
Das Leichte 8,87kg



Das Dreckige für den Alltag und das Training



Und das weiche gemütliche



Das Spezi ist von mir gegangen


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. September 2009)

wow , 8,X kg is ja mal der hammer... :0


----------



## Rick7 (12. Oktober 2009)

-


----------



## Pilatus (12. Oktober 2009)

Rick7 schrieb:


>



wo ist denn das?


----------



## Rick7 (12. Oktober 2009)

-


----------



## Pilatus (12. Oktober 2009)

Aso, drum kenn ich das nicht.
Ried ist nicht weit weg von Regensburg. Aber doch eine ganze Ecke vom Bodensee. 

Ich komme eigentlich aus Ravensburg. deshalb "verirre" ich mich ab und zu hier her. 
Du allerdings hast hier nix verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (14. Oktober 2009)

vertreiben wollt ich dich nicht!


----------



## daschwob (14. Oktober 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> vertreiben wollt ich dich nicht!



...wohl zu späääät


----------



## Rick7 (14. Oktober 2009)

kein ding  aber passte ja nicht 

gruß rick


----------



## X-Fire (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meins. Bild ist schon älter, aber hat sich nicht wirklich was am Bike verändert


----------



## Robsen (28. Oktober 2009)

check this out.


----------



## styler91 (30. Oktober 2009)

sick! was sind das für Rims?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (31. Oktober 2009)

Sind Spank Tweet Tweet. was bloß schlecht zu sehen ist auf dem bild sind die blauen Nippel.


----------



## styler91 (1. November 2009)

hast du den lenker aus em Bike Studio?


----------



## Robsen (1. November 2009)

Jep, Lenker, Felgen, und den Aufbau der Laufräder ebenfalls


----------



## Robsen (13. Januar 2010)

Da hier ja grad mal garnix los ist.

Meine Dreckmöhre


----------



## styler91 (13. Januar 2010)

bis auf die pellen sehr gut!


----------

